# smoking cheese temp



## ryan eusterwiemann (Feb 18, 2010)

what temp. do i want to for smoking cheese, and how long do you smoke it for, also what is the favorable wood?


----------



## meateater (Feb 18, 2010)

I only used 4 coals in a small metal pan in my uds. I smoked with apple, cherry, and maple for about 2 hours. My lid therm didnt even hit 50* The other thing I would be concerned about is air temp. For me the last batch I did started to get hot so I had to pull it and put in the fridge and then finish the smoke after it cooled.


----------



## deserttoad (Feb 18, 2010)

The general rule is to stay under 90 degrees.

As for wood, that's all about personal preference. The cheese we are eating now is sharp cheddar smoked with hickory, and it is incredible!


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 18, 2010)

Winter time I smoke mine at 65° an use hickory fer bout 4 hours, comes out just right fer us.  In the summer it's gonna be harder, feller might have to do it at night when the temps drop below say 85°.

I use a smoke generator on Used ta be Cool an that got a low temp thermostat, was designed fer sausage, ham, bacon an cheese.


----------

